

The Mandatory 15-Second Voicemail Instructions - raheemm
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/07/30/technology/personaltech/30pogue-email.html?8cir&emc=cira1

======
paulgb
No registration link:

[http://pogue.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/07/30/the-
mandatory-15-s...](http://pogue.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/07/30/the-
mandatory-15-second-voicemail-instructions/)

------
run4yourlives
There's an easier way to "take back the beep". Stop using the service.

Most cell phone plans have call forwarding built in. You can easily forward
the incoming call to a land line or free voice mail system when you are unable
to answer the phone, and save yourself the precious 15 seconds of airtime.

